# Found Crow hit by car



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i stopped at a vets office,to see if they could help the bird,but they don't take birds,so i took it home started it on metacam,and water with electrolytes.after i took him off the side of the highway in the hot sun,and put him in my AC car....not too cold,, it kinda of perked up a little.but he keeps his mouth opened and looks as it is in discomfort,as there is dried blood in its mouth.I'm trying.I'm calling around to see if someone in my area can help it,even though i think its damaged internally.i have always wanted a pet crow,but not like this.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

When they are stressed or overheated, they will open their mouth like that. Sometimes you'll also see their tongue do a 45-degree angle in their mouth. Are there any wild-care facilities anywhere near you ?

Basically...you are doing the right thing...painkiller/anti-inflammatory and hydration and supportive care. In the very least...the metacam is certainly assuring that he/she isn't in pain...

Is he/she breathing with difficulty ? Is he/she alert ?

I am emailing you some e-mail addresses of a Corvid Group I joined on Yahoo. Contact these folks, they may be of help.

Keep it up ! You are doing everything right, so far.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh poor baby and how VERY kind of you for coming to the rescue and not one who kept driving on... HUGS to you for that. I have nothing to add on the care... but just wanted to say Thanks and Hope he is feeling better!... Im sure Jaye will find someone to help! In the mean time keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

he/she is doing better,no more heavy breathing,given more fluids.if it makes it through the next 24 hrs, then its a good chance it will pull through.as for its one eye,i have started it on a eye liquid called tobramycin.he is being kept in a quiet room with a dark towel over ts cage,so it can rest.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Jaye said:


> When they are stressed or overheated, they will open their mouth like that. Sometimes you'll also see their tongue do a 45-degree angle in their mouth. Are there any wild-care facilities anywhere near you ?
> 
> Basically...you are doing the right thing...painkiller/anti-inflammatory and hydration and supportive care. In the very least...the metacam is certainly assuring that he/she isn't in pain...
> 
> ...


when it opens its mouth,it does seem to make a noise from inside?for all i know it could be all broken up inside? its wings work,and of course its feet dont seem to work well,because i had it on newspaper,so i took that out and put a towel under it.prayers needed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Teebo,

If you are in the Metro NYC area, you can always get help from the Wild Bird Fund people .. http://www.wildbirdfund.com/

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

he made it through the night....doing better but his leg is broken?i have contacted rehabbers but they say im doing a good job myself,i dont know how to fix a broken bone???? i am upstate ny nowhere near the city???????????????????????


----------



## CaraKidwellRN (Jun 30, 2009)

i took a small baby dove with an internal knee fracture to my avian vet last week. we splinted the leg with plastic tape and vetwrap but made the cast too tight. after a few hours i noticed the bird's foot looked limp and a toe has started to swell. the vet told me to take the wrap off immediately b/c the leg was losing circulation. we left the wrap off after that. the vet told me that the leg could heal on its own, gave it shots of corticosteroid dexamethasone to keep the inflammation down. he said cartilage will form around the break within 48 hrs and heal within 2-3 weeks since the dove was only a few weeks old. his concern was perching. he said the bird would probably walk with a limp but if it could perch then it should have good prognosis for quality of life. after it healed a bit i was going to try some birdie physical therapy training with the foot, have it practice grasping small round objects before perching. we didnt get the chance sadly, because the bird did have another internal injury, or maybe it got a blood clot from the fracture that developed into a pulmonary embolism, because the dove suddenly started having very labored breathing and passed a few days ago.
i know in people blood clots are common after knee and hip surgeries so i would think that it might be a concern in birds too. i wonder if aspirin might help the bird's chances and help with pain control?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CaraKidwellRN said:


> i took a small baby dove with an internal knee fracture to my avian vet last week. we splinted the leg with plastic tape and vetwrap but made the cast too tight. after a few hours i noticed the bird's foot looked limp and a toe has started to swell. the vet told me to take the wrap off immediately b/c the leg was losing circulation. we left the wrap off after that. the vet told me that the leg could heal on its own, gave it shots of corticosteroid dexamethasone to keep the inflammation down. he said cartilage will form around the break within 48 hrs and heal within 2-3 weeks since the dove was only a few weeks old. his concern was perching. he said the bird would probably walk with a limp but if it could perch then it should have good prognosis for quality of life. after it healed a bit i was going to try some birdie physical therapy training with the foot, have it practice grasping small round objects before perching. we didnt get the chance sadly, because the bird did have another internal injury, or maybe it got a blood clot from the fracture that developed into a pulmonary embolism, because the dove suddenly started having very labored breathing and passed a few days ago.
> i know in people blood clots are common after knee and hip surgeries so i would think that it might be a concern in birds too. i wonder if aspirin might help the bird's chances and help with pain control?



 I would seek another vet...

teebo hope you find someone soon, so good so far though.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

all the rahabbers i have contacted are telling me to contact other people?and everytime i do they have me call someone else. what is going on,is it they dont care because its a crow,as far as pain,i have it on metacam,it drank a lot of water for me today,and canned cat food.its leg is dead cold to the touch,he /she cant even move it,other wise its doing pretty good,can a bird survive with one leg?????


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

yes it can. not in the wild though. where in NY are you located? 
let me see if i can help you find someone - but I need to know where you are.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pet crow*



teebo said:


> i stopped at a vets office,to see if they could help the bird,but they don't take birds,so i took it home started it on metacam,and water with electrolytes.after i took him off the side of the highway in the hot sun,and put him in my AC car....not too cold,, it kinda of perked up a little.but he keeps his mouth opened and looks as it is in discomfort,as there is dried blood in its mouth.I'm trying.I'm calling around to see if someone in my area can help it,even though i think its damaged internally.i have always wanted a pet crow,but not like this.


pet crow,cool,.sounds like he is in good hands,..you are helping for pain,and inflamation,ie metacam/,.he is kinda on his own if there are internal injuries,,watch body signs./.i am currently treating a ferral pigeon/left side affected by car,and there is slow progress,..my i.c.u-is at capacity now-i fear i won,t have an opening for the next crisis,..sincerely james waller


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

but, because the leg bone is broken and he does not use it,will an infection start in?because it does bleed alittle i packed neosporin on it.im afraid if i handle him too much he will due of shock.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

it may need to be removed surgically. you really need to get him into the hands of a rehabilitator with access to veterinary services who can determine the right course of action for this guy. the more you delay, the worse it could be for him. especially if you don't know what could be going on internally. again, i may know of a few people in your area - i can try and find someone for you but I don't know what part of the state you're in.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Teebo,
I'm going to move your thread to the Non Pigeon and Dove Bird Emergency forum in the 'Other Bird' Category. 

Cindy


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

He went to a rehabber im so relieved....the rehabber also told me that i did a great job at splinting the leg.hes going to keep in touch with me and tell me how his progress goes.im so happy.


----------

